
ISRO (India) launches 31 satellites in one go - Dawny33
http://www.hindustantimes.com/india-news/isro-to-launch-100th-satellite-today-a-look-at-space-agency-s-ten-achievements/story-WSNCAVHswR8XUsho2ie8vL.html
======
unmole
Correction, ISRO launched 100 satellites in one go

~~~
Dawny33
Updated. Thanks!

~~~
unmole
I still see 31 in the title :)

